# Chains



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

:realmad: :angry:   

I plowed my driveway with my craftsman lawn tractor with chains the other day. It scratched the crap out of my driveway, does anyone know what to do to get rid of scratches on driveways or anything i could use insted of chains on the tires??


Thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

scratches will get covered with dirt in the spring when you start cutting the grass and you won't really be able to notice them anymore..or you could just seal the driveway every spring


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

well thats good for my driveway but other people although other people may not think that , does anyone know of anything else to get traction? i saw something on ebay and it was like chains but it was rubber or plastic that went across the wheel, so it didnt scratch... would anyone know of anything?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

rubber or plastic would get torn to shreds after a few wheel spins...i guess it really depends on the weight you have on the tires...more weight on tires and less weight being pushed and you wont have nearly as much wheel spin to tear up the drive.


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

What model Sears do you own? You might want to go with a snowblower for your tractor instead. Or get a walk behind snowblower. My 30" snowblower came with chains but I never had to use them (wouldn't stay on anyways). Or try plowing often during the storm so snow doesn't build up. Any chance you own a quad?


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

no quad, just a lawn tractor. i think i might be good without chains but i might need to buy sandbags or bricks... thanks guys:salute:


----------



## dgresetar (Nov 13, 2005)

*ag tires*

you may be able to find ag tires for your tractor. may take some looking but i've got a craftman and found some at my local TSC. you would be surprized how much your traction will improve. if you find them try getting them filled with calcium cloride. the added weight will help. don't cut the grass with them on,rip the lawn to pieces. good like!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Where you at? I'll swing by this spring and seal-coat it for you. lol:waving:


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

*tires*

:waving: would the ag tires be the best tires or are there better ones for traction? thanks


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

AG V-tread; can't beat'em


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/24-x12-00-x12-R...ryZ50377QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

does any body think these would work or should i just get tires?


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Sooooo my rubber tire cannot get traction, Idea !!!! I will strap some pieces of rubber on my rubber to get traction. Sorry to be a non believer but if someone has real world experience with those working that would be good info.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

You need more weight behind the drive wheels. The counter weights used when a snowthower is added about 230# will give you some mass for pushing. Windshield fluid can be put in the drive tires.


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

well do u know where i could get the v tread tires and/or what would work best for weight in the back... someone suggested weight in the front, but i have a stamped contreat driveway so if i did that my driveway and tractor would get beat


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

V thread very good in mud and OK in deep snow but VERY poor on hard pack and ice. Since tires are on hard pack behind the plow blade I would not expect much improvement with the V thread.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

trickenicke said:


> well do u know where i could get the v tread tires and/or what would work best for weight in the back... someone suggested weight in the front, but i have a stamped contreat driveway so if i did that my driveway and tractor would get beat


do the tires yourself...tires are pretty simple to install, people just make them out to be hard...2 tire irons and 20 mins work you'll have them on. Or if you're not feeling very daring you can take them to any local lawn mower shop and they should be able to mount them for you...I had my front mower tires mounted (because the bead was too thick and i couldn't do it myself) and it was $36.00 to mount both


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

ok but what should i use for weights in the back?


----------



## Manfre (Nov 30, 2005)

i used those ruber chains they were ok they didnt really tare up and i got ok traction they didnt rip up my blacktop drive way and i got ok traction what i did for weight on the back was welded a plate to the back and filled it with tube sand bags or bricks and it worked good hope i could help you out


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

those rubber chains will help a bit, added flexible gripping edges always help. They will not be as good as real chains tho.
Try adding wheel weights - every manufacturer of lawn tractors that sells plows sells them, possbily filling the tires with cal chloride (in addition to weights) and that should do it. AG tires aren;t needed, but newer tires are better than old- you need the sharp edges on the tread to grip the ice- (that's how siping works).

It the chain marks on the drive are from the tires slipping that means you need to take less bite of snow to avoid the slipping- removing the chains will not eliminate the wheel slip caused by too bit a blade of snow.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i plowed last weeks storm, no chains about 8 inches flat driveway no chains. only spins to get going but once you get moving it never slipped again pushing huge piles.

i put the chains on today and tested it out, i diddnt like the bumpy ride and they made the wheels slip on the pavement.

i think you only need them for hills or ice under the snow..otherwise they are useless.

it is all about the weight...wheel weights and 2 tubesands in the middle of the tractor is finee


----------



## rubbertirechain (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry for the late jump on this thread.

I've been selling the rubber tire chains online now for about three years and have yet to hear a single complaint about their performance. The only real complaint I've received is a guy who thought they'd get him up a driveway that was too steep for any other chain or tire combination he could find.

They won't work miracles or part the snow, but in most situations they will do an excellent job without causing driveway damage.

Adding rubber straps to your tire is essentially the same as using an ag tire: you're creating traction by concentrating the weight of your machine on a smaller area.

These chains can be purchase at RubberTireChains.com. I'd love to hear more feedback from actual users on this forum.


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

weight is your friend...i use my tractor to do a few drives in my neighborhood. try to get 300 pounds over the drive axle (not including you sitting on it) look into a set of wheel weights to help achieve that. also air down your tires to 6-8 PSI to help widen the foot print. chains shouldnt be needed for anything over 4-6 inches with a good amount of weight depending on the tractor and type of snow. here are a couple pics of my set-up.

just ask if you have any more questions Thumbs Up


----------

